
Fluffy Clouds Have API Backbones - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/fluffy-clouds-api-backbones-pt-1/
======
skar5151
Would be very surprised if there is a CIO/CTO without a public/private/hybrid
cloud adoption roadmap to show...well maybe if your main business is operating
legacy data-centers. Even the later gang is wondering how to turn the decade
long infrastructure investment into a cash cow. But need to be careful, cloud
does not mean AWS or lockins into popular public cloud. You are right API
driven architectures are the way to go in any combination cloud you build. Be
it provisioning, scheduling, orchestration, scaleout...APIs are the new
delivery bus.

~~~
altsang
We're talking to many new gen cloud companies that are already in production
and have a burgeoning business that they have to support. They're all
"sensitive" to cloud lock in and portability is definitely of concerns. What's
also interesting is that many have moved from cloud to cloud like AWS to
Azure. And many have a combination of clouds as well - a lot more than an I
had anticipated!

------
glougheed
"at the heart of the cloud is its backbone and its beating heart – it’s APIs"
Good point

